# Excessive Peeing and Drinking



## nymama (May 31, 2013)

Hi everyone! So, Bunsen has been a good boy for the 2 months that we've had him and he's been making big steps forward as far as his potty training (on pee pads) has been going.

Over the weekend we left him at home for about 30 hours total to go to a wedding. A close friend of ours who has spent LOTS of time with Bunsen (he's almost like a 2nd daddy) stepped in and watched him at our apartment, brought him out, played, etc. We got back late afternoon yesterday and took him out of his expen to play. In 5 minutes he had peed twice on the carpet, which was unusual. I decided to keep him on my lap on the couch to settle down (usually not a problem at all), and he immediately got off and peed a gigantic amount on the couch... which he has NEVER done. He knows to get off first.

In fact, he was just a pee machine all evening. He probably only made it on his pad once, and just went everywhere in his ex-pen. I have no idea how a teeny pup can hold so much pee! He was also drinking excessively (1/2 cup in a single sitting and asking for more), and according to our friend he had been doing so while we were away too. He was peeing every 15 minutes or less for at least a few hours. What got be really concerned was when peed and pooped in his crate before bed—something he never does. In fact he has never pooped in the wrong place before!

Anyway, I took him to the vet today and she said he seems perfectly normal physically, and just to observe him for another day or two.

My question is... if its a behavioral thing and he just missed us while we were away, how do we deal with this? Is this some form of separation anxiety? Our friend did say he was particularly whiny. He's not any better with his peeing today in terms of accuracy, and I worry it has caused him to move many steps backwards in the learning process


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Are you giving him water frequently? If you do, I'm sure it should cut down a little bit of the frequency of peeing.


----------



## nymama (May 31, 2013)

I dont leave his water bowl out all day, but that said I don't restrict it either, so if he is eating and playing he has free access to it, and after naps, etc. it's the same way I've been doing it for weeks and he's used to it and it seems to work fine.

Since he has been looking for more water of course I have not been turning him down when he's thirsty.

I'm not just talking a little bit more peeing and drinking here, it's definitely quadrupled at the very least!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

Just wondering, I am assuming vet did a urine test and blood work.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm glad you took him to the vet to rule out something physical. At this point, it sounds to me like he just got very, very upset about your absence. I'd go back to closely watching and/or confining him to make sure he gets back on track with his potty behavior, and other than that, try to get him back to as regular a routine as possible. 

I'm not sure why you don't give him free access to water? If a dog is stress panting (as they might if they are very anxious, it can make them dry and feeling like they need to drink. Some dogs even drink just to have something to do when they are anxious. But I don't think you should limit his fluid intake (not that you are, but I don't think I'd want him to have to ask for water, either) without the advice of a veterinarian.


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

This has happened with Charlie twice and both times it was during or after he had an unusual day. First time was when I took him to a new beach and he was frightened by a very big dog - that afternoon on our walk he peed about 8 times. Luckily we were actually walking to the vets to pick up some worming tablets. S they checked him out and tested his pee - no problem.

It happened again yesterday. We had an unexpected second dog with us most of the day - a maltese called Summer who had escaped from its garden and came into our house when i opened the door for someone else. Luckily we know the owners so rang and agreed to keep her until they got back from work. Charlie had an over-excited time with her and then peed 4 times on the patio and twice in the house in the space of about an hour -both of which he had pretty much stopped doing. He then peed much ore than usual for the rest of the evening but I took him out much more frequently so no mistakes.

Sorry for long description but I guess what I'm saying is that it may have been the unusual day that caused Bunsen to do this and 30 hours without you is a long time for a little boy. Hopefully now he's settling back down and the peeing is reducing.

Agree wholeheartedly with Karen re the water. Charlie has free access until about 7.30pm. There are times when he's so busy playing or chasing the cat that he doesn't stop for a drink. So often I encourage him by tapping on the side of the bowl then he has a long drink. So my fear would be that he wouldn't always ask even when he needs a drink.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

was your friend WITH him that whole 30 hrs you were gone??

I'm just wondering because if he was left alone for long-ish stretches of time he could have been holding his urine which could have resulted in a urinary tract infection??
Did your vet DO a urinalysis??


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah what test did the vet do. Sounds more physical to me ???


----------



## nymama (May 31, 2013)

Hi everyone and thanks for the responses. To answer questions; yep my friend was with him the entire time I was away (except for about 1 hour in the evening for dinner), and the reason he doesn't have 100% full access to water is because that was what was recommended to me as far as his potty training goes. Like I said, it's not like he only gets water when he eats, its more that the bowl is always in his pen and I remove it every now and then so I can keep track of how he's drinking. Any time he is in there by himself he has water.

The vet did not do urine and blood work today as she wanted me to observe him for another day first to see if its behavioral since she said by all other (physical) accounts he seems perfectly fine. I'm going in tomorrow morning for the tests. She also ruled out a UTI specifically because of the exact problems he's having (lower vs higher tract?).

Ruth, how long did it take Charlie to settle back down and return to 'normal'? Bunsen is still a bit strange today with his peeing (very erratic with where he chooses to go), and I've been with him all day.

Do you have suggestions on how best to tackle this? I work from home so I'm with him a lot every day, but I do go out to meetings and the gym for a total of about 3 hours daily in separate bursts of time.


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

First time it was probably about 24 hours before I felt he was back to normal. On reflection about yesterday it may just have been that he was marking his territory because of having a "strange" dog around. He's perfectly normal with peeing today.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

To be safe I would get blood work done. When Bella was sick, the first thing that tipped me off was increased thirst. That was the only sign I saw except for her losing a tiny bit of weight. It was so slight. I would have never noticed the weight loss if I didn't have a dog scale. She was acting totally normal otherwise....I hope it's nothing, but better to be safe.
Good luck!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Excess drinking and peeing is a sign of Diabetes, see your Vet. Is it still continuing? Pets need water to drink out at all times during the day.


----------



## nymama (May 31, 2013)

Hi everyone, I've been MIA but I just wanted to send a quick update in case anyone was curious.

The vet did urine and blood work, and everything was fine. The urine culture (after 5 days) did show traces of bacteria that the vet chalked up to being contaminant in the sample, but put Bunsen on antibiotics to be safe as she said his behavior was abnormal for his age. Before we got him on antibiotics though, his peeing and drinking slowly started to normalize over the 5 days and he's acting perfectly fine now!

He's 17 weeks old today and weighs 5 1/2 lbs


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

That's great news. Glad to hear Bunsen is doing well.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm glad you gave us an update!! I was wondering what happened. he looks so adorable!! I want him


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for the update happy to hear Bunsen is on the mend and that you took him to the vet. Who knows what could have caused him odd behavior but at 17 weeks old he's still very young and experiencing the world. Like others said panting and drooling are signs of being anxious or nervous so that might be a likely cause. Timmy is a major drooler!


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

Yes, thank you for the update and I too am glad to hear he is a-ok!! They can give us a scare sometimes.


----------

